# Chromium not anti rust treatment



## Vladd67 (Apr 5, 2019)

https://www.nature.com/articles/s41598-019-40613-7.epdf?author_access_token=QmnwySaXZxTD5Y0povFiPtRgN0jAjWel9jnR3ZoTv0MVeUfJg5BHVSMyVlOyI9rYqRagsVo_W3cFErwibRC7j3XQoTVrfT5CpXw5zhRnbiKVjZ1O8IHRusKlojp-qZGYUgH4GGlEMcTWKNbvyjyfVg%3D%3D


----------



## Boneman (Apr 5, 2019)

And am I not correct in thinking the soil over what they now know to be a palace/temple is so contaminated with Arsenic, they don't know how to approach the excavation? Ah, I am wrong - seems it's Mercury: Why Don’t They Excavate the Qin Shi Huang Mausoleum?


----------

